# Strange horse ?



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Well My pony ride out fine on her own.She always has done. Even with huge scarey vehicles goin past on the main road.
But just lately i started to use spurs over jumps.Worked for jumping.
Took them home n rode in them.
Didnt Ride on the road in them again.Now until we meet other horses which is about a mile n a quarter down the road we insist on canter ALL the grass verges.(I will Canter a grass verge but onli when i know there are no cars)and sticking our bum out if we dont trot and we manage to buck ohh yeh and we have NO brakes 
Ive looked at her back n teeth etc. . .

Any ideas ? Whats Happend To My Baby!!

thankyouu. You get Cookies For this as advice is badly needed!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Honestly, I would give advice if I could read what you were saying and understand it.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

it is a tad bit confusing:-|


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i'm sorry, I can't understand what you are trying to say either :?


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you trying to say that the horse bolts and bucks on the road now and didn't before you used spurs??


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

servinator said:


> Are you trying to say that the horse bolts and bucks on the road now and didn't before you used spurs??


I think thats what shes saying. Are you using spurs now?


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

I *think* what I got out of that is that your horse use to be good outside but was lazy. So for jumping you used spurs, but outside when you used them she started to bolt?

if thats the case I would just ditch the spurs completely and work in the area for a while until you get your confidence back up. moving forward off the leg and stopping when asked. It also might be worth it to learn how to do a one rein stop, they work wonders.

Also maybe your tapping her with the spurs and not realizing it? A rider should not use spurs unless they have a quiet and refined lower leg with good control and feel of the horse already. IF she's unresponsive otherwise try a schooling whip and give her a small tap when she needs to move forward.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

I am really really really sorry! I am not very good at gammar and i didnt check the post before it got posted.
This is Sorted. . . .
Well My pony has always rode out fine on her own. Shes never even really batters an eye lid when huge scarey vehicles are going past on the main roads.
But just lately i started to use spurs over jumps. Spurs worked for jumping.Only rode in them on the way home from my friends house.I didnt ride on the road/hack out in them again.Now until we meet other horses which is about a mile n a quarter down the road we insist on cantering ALL the grass verges.She turns her bum out to cars if i try to stop her or slow her down(if i dont slow her down she will try and canter or really really fast trot down the road).If i somehow get her to stop or slow down she will buck(she doesnt bolt).

Is that better?

tell me if it needs editing again.


Thankyou xxxx


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

SkylarkandWinnie said:


> I *think* what I got out of that is that your horse use to be good outside but was lazy. So for jumping you used spurs, but outside when you used them she started to bolt?
> 
> if thats the case I would just ditch the spurs completely and work in the area for a while until you get your confidence back up. moving forward off the leg and stopping when asked. It also might be worth it to learn how to do a one rein stop, they work wonders.
> 
> Also maybe your tapping her with the spurs and not realizing it? A rider should not use spurs unless they have a quiet and refined lower leg with good control and feel of the horse already. IF she's unresponsive otherwise try a schooling whip and give her a small tap when she needs to move forward.


I havent used spurs even in the arena for a long time. I am trying to just make her do basic thing(walk, stop, turn)and its beginning to work.

How do you do a one rein stop?

A schooling whip doesnt work i tried that


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

And. . .
she never bucked before i used spur 

and i and friends have check her back teeth and tack.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Shona, there is an old joke about a man who goes to the doctor and says "Doctor, my arm hurts when I do this (he raises his arm)". The doctor says "Well, don't do that".

If your horse bucks or acts up with spurs - don't use spurs. I've used spurs all my life but my current horse HATES them and will act up terribly if I touch him with a spur - so I don't use them!

Here is a website to training a one rein stop: Training ~ One-Rein Stop Hope that helps.


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

Hah the first bits funny

but i havent used spurs since that day?

thankyou for the link  

x


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

I think your horse is anticipating the spurs. I worked with a horse that someone had cinced up hard and fast and it took me 3 months to get her to stop anticipating the pain. If you have ruled out pain with her teeth, tack, ect....then it is an attitude problem. Stsrt her out on a very short ride outside the arena....as soon as she starts to act up, calm her down, and go back.....slowly increase the distance that you ride. pretty soon she will relize that the spurs are not their and that it is anot acceptable to buck or act 'stupid' 
And over all please be safe. if you do not feel comfortable fighting it out with her, get someone who is.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't canter on the verges too often, they anticipate it, they love cantering and if a horse REALLY wants to go there is no stopping it. lol, try to canter in different places so she doesn't expect it


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Go for lots of rides in which you ONLY walk. THis will keep her from anticipating that you want to trot/canter. And don't use the spurs again - it doesn't really sound like she needs them anyway as she's quite forward going.


----------

